
Ask HN: YouTube or Podcast? - martin-adams
Hi all, would love some quick feedback. I&#x27;ve been doing YouTube for a while now producing videos on creating your own startup.<p>But I&#x27;m unsure if YouTube is the go to platform for this content.  What would you prefer, video on YouTube or audio as a podcast?
======
kevinsimper
I like both platforms as they each bring something different. Podcast is
perfect for discussions and YouTube is perfect for entertainment and learning.

